# 89 Dodge Ram W250?



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I just bought a dual haligen light for my roof for my 89 Dodge Ram W250 regular cab. Does anyone have a good suggestion on how to get the cigarette plug in the cab of the truck? I have a rear slideing window but the gauge wire is thick and prevents the window from locking. I do not want to cut the factory plug off because it will void my warranty. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

youll have to cut it but we ran the cord through the third brake light(i know its a cargo light) then connect the wires back up and plug it back in


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

DBL;454305 said:


> youll have to cut it but we ran the cord through the third brake light(i know its a cargo light) then connect the wires back up and plug it back in


Yeah I guess that is my only option... I will try it and let you know If I run into any problems...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Are you going to leave the lightbar on all the time or is it a magnetic mount that you are going to take off when you are not plowing? If you are going to take it on and off, just run it through the door.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I would run it through the passenger door and across the sunvisor then down. The door has rubber moulding and should not pinch it. I have several that way.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

It is magnetic but I was thinking of leaving it on all the time and changing the lenses to blue when no snow is in the forecast in case I am using the truck and want to respond to the fire department for a call... Currently I have it through the triangle passenger window but I allready had someone in the parking lot of my firehouse open the door and almost yank the light off the roof. Plus I have a double heavy duty switched receptacle mounted on my dash that I got for AW direct and if i run it around to the door there is not enough slack to make it look neat. I tried the rear slide window but wire is to heavy gauge... I might run it through top of the door molding but I am nervous its gonna screw up the wire cause its so thick...


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

jjklongisland;455523 said:


> It is magnetic but I was thinking of leaving it on all the time and changing the lenses to blue when no snow is in the forecast in case I am using the truck and want to respond to the fire department for a call... Currently I have it through the triangle passenger window but I allready had someone in the parking lot of my firehouse open the door and almost yank the light off the roof. Plus I have a double heavy duty switched receptacle mounted on my dash that I got for AW direct and if i run it around to the door there is not enough slack to make it look neat. I tried the rear slide window but wire is to heavy gauge... I might run it through top of the door molding but I am nervous its gonna screw up the wire cause its so thick...


 It won't hurt the wire, that is how mine all are. I am running Code 3 (420 Beacon) units.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Metro Lawn;455703 said:


> It won't hurt the wire, that is how mine all are. I am running Code 3 (420 Beacon) units.


I will try it, I am running a Federal Signal Highlighter...


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I was digging through some pix on my pc and found this.. you can just make out the cord going through the top of the door opening, not through the window


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

jjklongisland;455760 said:


> I will try it, I am running a Federal Signal Highlighter...


I agree with Metro. I LOVE your signature jklongisland. My favorite line of all time.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

there is a few plugs in the floor, most common is the one under the drivers heel area... just pop it out run you plug, when you get in and out the snon that melts into water car also drain out.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

RODHALL;456316 said:
 

> there is a few plugs in the floor, most common is the one under the drivers heel area... just pop it out run you plug, when you get in and out the snon that melts into water car also drain out.


Most cords are not long enough to do that.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Why doesn't anyone hard wire the lights in?? For everytime I get one of those cheep plug ends they seem to break at the worst time. I could see the reason for the plug on a vehicle which is used part time. But in a plowable storm you must turn the light on and off at least 25 times. Flipping a switch seems like a better solution.

Hey METRO are you still using the old school Dodges?? Recently picked up the 93, super excited to push some snow with it. Just installed the plow two weeks ago. Seeing your fleet of them made me think they are durable cost effective snow pushers.

DAFF


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;456467 said:


> Hey METRO are you still using the old school Dodges?? Recently picked up the 93, super excited to push some snow with it. Just installed the plow two weeks ago. Seeing your fleet of them made me think they are durable cost effective snow pushers.
> 
> DAFF


Old Dodges are EXCELLENT plow vehicles.
I'm running a rather ugly, rusty 77 Club Cab...but it pushes snow great! Reliable as the sunrise, and relatively easy to work on when necesary.

As for the original topic,
I also run a Federal Signal dual rotator....I open the pass. door, toss the wire in, and close the door...then wrap the wire up around the visor, and plug it into my cig lighter. I picked up a new cig plug end that has a switch built into it....I spliced that end onto my light and now I just flick a switch instead of plug/unplug the light.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Mike you should forward that idea to the guys at signal. The ultimate solution. 

That old w350 made it through the storm 10" in all, with a tired trans and after sitting for 1-2 years. Actually the trans seems to be working better and better. Although still revs way to high at55. 

DAFF


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;456467 said:


> Hey METRO are you still using the old school Dodges?? Recently picked up the 93, super excited to push some snow with it. Just installed the plow two weeks ago. Seeing your fleet of them made me think they are durable cost effective snow pushers.
> 
> DAFF


Yes, I sure am. This is our current line up:

1986 Dodge D350 - Meyer plow / V Box
1986 Ford L9000 Dump - Meyer plow - spreader
1987 Dodge W250 - Meyer
1988 Dodge W250 - Meyer - V Box
1989 Dodge W250 - Meyer - V Box
1989 Dodge W250 - Western - V Box
1990 Dodge W250 - Blizzard - spreader
1990 Dodge W250 - Western
1991 Dodge W350 - Meyer - V Box
1992 Dodge D350 - V Box
1993 Dodge Ramcharger - Western
1995 Chevy C2500 - Western
1995 Dodge 2500 - Western - spreader
2005 Dodge 2500 - Western


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Metro, you have a lot of good old iron listed there.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Metro Lawn;465789 said:


> 1986 Ford L9000 Dump - Meyer plow - spreader
> 1995 Chevy C2500 - Western


ugly step children?


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

DBL;465876 said:


> ugly step children?


Yep, just like yours...rofl

Douglas Brothers' Landscaping
Snow line up
03 Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab CTD 6spd 4x4 8' Meyer
_03 Chevy 2500HD 4x4 8' Fisher_
98 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 8' Fisher/snow ex 575 spreader
_91 Ford F-350 12' Stake Dump 4x4 9' Meyer/ V-Box Spreader_
91 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 7.5' Western/meyer 3600 spreader


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

First Time Out;456158 said:


> I agree with Metro. I LOVE your signature jklongisland. My favorite line of all time.


Your the first person that commented on my sig. I guess it goes over alot of peoples head. For those of you who don't know where the saying is from its one of the lines in Kid Rocks "Cocky" song. At least someone noticed it...


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;456467 said:


> Why doesn't anyone hard wire the lights in?? For everytime I get one of those cheep plug ends they seem to break at the worst time. I could see the reason for the plug on a vehicle which is used part time. But in a plowable storm you must turn the light on and off at least 25 times. Flipping a switch seems like a better solution.
> 
> Hey METRO are you still using the old school Dodges?? Recently picked up the 93, super excited to push some snow with it. Just installed the plow two weeks ago. Seeing your fleet of them made me think they are durable cost effective snow pushers.
> 
> DAFF


Thats why I installed this heavy duty double rocker switch from AW Direct... Beats any of those cheesy JC Whictney/Pep Boys garbage. Both switches have 15 amp fuses... Best $30 I ever spent.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

jjklongisland;466127 said:


> Your the first person that commented on my sig. I guess it goes over alot of peoples head. For those of you who don't know where the saying is from its one of the lines in Kid Rocks "Cocky" song. At least someone noticed it...


It helps that I'm the biggest Kid Rock fan.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Metro Lawn;466062 said:


> Yep, just like yours...rofl
> 
> Douglas Brothers' Landscaping
> Snow line up
> ...


yeah and to make it worse i also have a 99 isuzu cab over dump to go with them


----------



## packey (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with metro the wire will not get messed up if you put it through the door. as far as who to turn it on and off bell makes a surge protector with 3 outlest and a switch that plugs into the regular cig lighter. This is what I use when I want the light I hit the switch.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

packey;466531 said:


> I agree with metro the wire will not get messed up if you put it through the door. as far as who to turn it on and off bell makes a surge protector with 3 outlest and a switch that plugs into the regular cig lighter. This is what I use when I want the light I hit the switch.


Yeah, but I think Bells switch is only 5 amps... My dual halogen rotator uses alot of juice...


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

jjklongisland;466127 said:


> Your the first person that commented on my sig. I guess it goes over alot of peoples head. For those of you who don't know where the saying is from its one of the lines in Kid Rocks "Cocky" song. At least someone noticed it...


 I've had that C.D. since it was released, great songs!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

kah68;474572 said:


> I've had that C.D. since it was released, great songs!


Same with me. I listen to it all the time still. Great plowing music. Sorry for the hijack!


----------

